# Egypt



## Skoosh (Jul 28, 2007)

I need to know names of some of the egyption gods/godesses and what they were gods/godesses of.


----------



## hobbish (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think anyone should have to walk ALL the way to google for you. Jesus.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 28, 2007)

harsh, but true... if you haven't heard of google, put it in your browser and see what happens... when you get there, just type 'egyptian gods and goddesses' in the little slot and quicker'n you can say, 'bob's yr uncle!' you'll have more'n you can handle of the stuff...


----------



## wmd (Jul 28, 2007)

exactly... those are the questions that will get an answer in google in less than a second. And people wonder why we are "mean" when a question like this comes up.


----------



## dwspig2 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll direct you to Wikipedia as well.  Query:  Egyptian Gods...


----------



## Ashen-eyes (Jul 29, 2007)

Things like this seems to never change. :| Always use a search engine before asking. If you still cannot find anything on the information (which you should be able to. I mean, come on. It's Egyptian Gods and Goddesses), then come here for questions.


----------



## assassin (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, seeing that this takes no more than a simple click in my Favourites for me, I'll give you one site. But you really should follow everyone's advice and use google.
Egyptian Gods and Goddesses


----------



## lisajane (Jul 29, 2007)

'Egyptian Gods'.... it's really very simple.


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

"God is one; desire less; colourless; nameless; deathless; He is the truth, consciousness and bliss; the ultimate destination; all pervasive and cosmic". Dear friend the egyption gods numbered nearly 2000. The ancient egyptions lived in terror of evil spirits and the displeasure of the gods. Some of the gods of ancient egypt were state gods. some were gods who looked after matters of dialy importance and some egyptian gods governed the realms of the dead. The main egyption gods were worshiped throughout the whole of egypt but many minor gods had just a local following. In difficult vtimes these minor egyption gods were offered various gifts, which were accepted by the priests who offered prayers on behalf of the donor*..*


----------

